# Green foamy vomit



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

Just let Conan out for him morning wee and poop, and he's just thrown up
Some greeny-yellow foamy liquid

I've had a quick look on tinternet and it says it could be an inflammation of the intestine.

Hes nor has his breakfast yet, or eaten anything he shouldn't have. He's 11 months as gsd/Doberman cross.

Vets don't open til 9 here, any advice/info gratefully received.

Sarah


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

tinysarah said:


> Just let Conan out for him morning wee and poop, and he's just thrown up
> Some greeny-yellow foamy liquid
> 
> I've had a quick look on tinternet and it says it could be an inflammation of the intestine.
> ...


Hi - this sounds like bile. It is commonly brought up when a dog has nothing to digest in his stomach and can be a sign of hunger. Henry used to get this first thing in the morning or even during the night. A biscuit before bed sorted it out and lots of people on here have had this with their dogs.

I would personally feed him and hopefully it will stop, but like I say, greeny yellow froth is usually bile, especially when a dog hasn't eaten.

Good luck - CLaire


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks claire. I expect it probably is that he hasn't had anything to
Eat since midnight, when he was barking at the back door I came down, let him out then gave him a few biscuits.

He's made a start on his breakfast now. I just
Wondered if anyone else had experienced it before spending £100 odd quid in the vets like last time when he had a tummy bug! Which I know won't go down well with some members of this forum.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

If it had been "vomit" as such I would say go to the Vet, but personally if it is greeny yellow and frothy (like foam) it definitely sounds like bile, so I would feed and then if it doesn't reoccur, you know it was an empty stomach, but obviously if it persists after feeding I would check with the Vet. 

What time do you feed Conan in the evening?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am sure he will be fine after a bit of breakfast.
Mine has done this in the past too and it seemed to come and go until I started giving her a couple of biscuits before bed.
I am sure if you do a quick search here for "bile" you will find lots of posts with people in exactly the same situation

Gosh they get us worrying dont they


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

tinysarah said:


> Thanks claire. I expect it probably is that he hasn't had anything to
> Eat since midnight, when he was barking at the back door I came down, let him out then gave him a few biscuits.
> 
> He's made a start on his breakfast now. I just
> Wondered if anyone else had experienced it before spending £100 odd quid in the vets like last time when he had a tummy bug! Which I know won't go down well with some members of this forum.


Yes I agree - I have had dogs do this and once they have eaten it all settles down - of course if it doesn't then a trip to the vet may be required.

I am pretty sure now that you have given him breakfast his tummy will settle.


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

It was literally foamy stuff and only about a tablespoons worth. 

He's finishes his breakfast and seems fine now, is playing with his football and barking at the birds in the garden.

He had his tea about 5.30 last night and a couple of bonios when I went up at 10.30 then some biscuits when I came down at 1:30 when he was barking

Hopefully he'll be ok now, will keep an eye on him

Thanks for the advice x x


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

tinysarah said:


> It was literally foamy stuff and only about a tablespoons worth.
> 
> He's finishes his breakfast and seems fine now, is playing with his football and barking at the birds in the garden.
> 
> ...


Yep - tablespoon of "foamy stuff". That's bile. Am sure he'll be fine now.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Just a thought.............
Are you feeding him his recommended amount of food? Could he do with a bit more. There's a slight chance this may be the case but no good feeding him more if he is the right weight.
If it keeps happening it may help to give him his last feed a bit later. Or an extra couple of biscuits.
I think they all do it at some point so unless it's a regular occurance I would continue as you are.

Good to hear he is much better now he's eaten


----------



## Haroldbld (May 14, 2011)

Does he eat grass by any chance as dogs are often known to do this
to make themselves vomit to purge there stomachs.
usualy to get rid of any fur balls often created by frequent licking of there
paws etc.

Harry.


----------



## Taffy&Jack (Oct 1, 2015)

My dog started with shaking her head on Monday because her ear was bothering her. Not uncommon for Pit bulls to have ear infections. When I came home from work found that she had vomited yellow foamy bile and still shaking her head because of her ear. Took her to the vets and he pulled out a piece of wood from her ear and she was treated for bacteria infection. She has been acting normal then came home tonight to find that she thrown up green, foamy vomit. There were a few pieces of food in the vomit. All that I have seen her eat today is a few treats. Should I be concerned?


----------

